# Official CC 1/4 mile thread



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

I noticed all the other VW cars have 1/4 mile time threads....I know some of u aren't into it, especially since this isn't the ideal "racekor" but I know there's still some of you out there that are into it, myself included....me along with a couple other members here are gonna be going to the track soon to get some times then I will post up in here.

-Please post pics of ur timeslip so no one is just posting up guesses or bench racing.
&
-list mods on car (if any)


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

Man this really took of like I expected! We can post some slips next Saturday at Speedworld.. :thumbup:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

R0bL0gic said:


> Man this really took of like I expected! We can post some slips next Saturday at Speedworld.. :thumbup:


Hahahahahahahahahahaha yea I knew there wasn't gonna be too much but I know there's some out there....can't wait til next wknd so we can run


----------



## CC2.0Sport (Sep 16, 2012)

Yeah, the CC is way too classy to be ran down a track.. lmao!  High 14's stock? I've seen 14.8-15.2 in mag articles.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

CC2.0Sport said:


> Yeah, the CC is way too classy to be ran down a track.. lmao!  High 14's stock? I've seen 14.8-15.2 in mag articles.


Yea true but it also has that sportiness also that doesn't make it too out of place....they're ideal for a drag strip cuz they're slow out the hole and they're wrong wheel drive. But its still fun to take it down and mash the peddle and see what it can do cuz they're peppy cars for ONLY having 200hp, they can move.

High 14s stock though isn't too shabby, and cuz the turbo it makes it very mod friendly....I'm gonna get some stock times, then when it gets cooler ill get an intake and run it again, and then the plan right now is to go K04 sometime next year and see what they're really worth.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

i was doing 14.8-15.3 @ 92-95mph with a intake 

14.6 @ 100 tuned with intake...first and second i couldn't grip for anything 
i could have done better for sure 
i was really hoping for high 13's


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Went to the track tonight....made 6 runs with the first times being [email protected] here's the best time of the night below....I don't think its too bad for stock....time to start modding


----------



## Tsquared (Dec 9, 2011)

Just to put that in perspective - most of the fabled Muscle cars in the 60's - Plymouth Road Runner, GTO, and Chevelle SS ran times identical to AZ_CC's in base stock trim. These are all V8 engines around 400 cubic inches. The Fords were somewhat slower. Feel better about that 200HP four?


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Good job AZ_CC I still think your secretly tuned, but that's good times to be putting down. I gotta bring the GLI out now and the CC lol. Lets plan on December.Also I got one of these coming for you.


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Good job AZ_CC I still think your secretly tuned, but that's good times to be putting down. I gotta bring the GLI out now and the CC lol. Lets plan on December.Also I got one of these coming for you.


If he had a secret tune then he would of told you he spun the 1st 40 + feet like me!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

This ^^^ is true....I ran Robs car a couple times and it was very very hard coming out the hole, and the track was actually prepped well


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> This ^^^ is true....I ran Robs car a couple times and it was very very hard coming out the hole, and the track was actually prepped well


I am going to go ahead a beat someone to the punchline... TWSS!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

R0bL0gic said:


> I am going to go ahead a beat someone to the punchline... TWSS!


Hahaha dammit I knew I should've put "no ****" after I wrote that :laugh:


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

14.8 @ 94 isnt bad stock..i ran 15+ passes my first time and my best time was 14.8 at 92 with a intake


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

1slow1.8t said:


> 14.8 @ 94 isnt bad stock..i ran 15+ passes my first time and my best time was 14.8 at 92 with a intake


Yea I didn't think so either....ill be getting an intake here soon and maybe that eBay TOP if the review of them is good


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Going to the track this wknd....this time with an intake, TOP & charge pipe and a DP, on stock tune still....temps looking to be in the 40s


----------



## Sandmansc (Nov 30, 2012)

I ran 9.4 @ 162 last month at Clay City. (But that was on the Gixxer.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

AZ_CC said:


> Going to the track this wknd....this time with an intake, TOP & charge pipe and a DP, on stock tune still....temps looking to be in the 40s


14.7..? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm an APR stage 2, with a CAI and a 3 inch downpipe with highflow cat. Running on 100 octane and pushing 300 plus HP I ran a 14.2 at 102 mph. Also had a terrible time hooking the start. I found out then that the CC won't let you brake torque. Bummer. Since then I've researched and discovered that the DSG can be remapped to allow for launch control at 4750 rpm along with many other tweeks to enhance performance ( increasing torque limit , progressive shift response ,increased red line etc.) The company is HPA Motorsports . All for a cool 1k. However since then I've added the sprint boost accelerator mod.It REALLY improves throttle response. I like it a lot. Have yet to try it at the track yet, probably wait till a cool day in the spring. I should be able to break into the 13's ,I hope. Hmmm maybe some drag radials.....


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

*Geez*



Sandmansc said:


> I ran 9.4 @ 162 last month at Clay City. (But that was on the Gixxer.


Holy s..t did it take the paint of your car? You must have every mod in the book. Not fair.


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

batkeeper said:


> Holy s..t did it take the paint of your car? You must have every mod in the book. Not fair.


motorcycle


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Well see how it does....I'm not too worried about et improvement as that is determined by track prep....I hope to see an improvement in the mph....but with still being on stock tune and 91 octane well see


----------



## instigator31 (Jun 20, 2011)

ciki said:


> motorcycle


Yeah, GSXR most likely is what he meant...and most likely the BIG ONE


----------



## instigator31 (Jun 20, 2011)

Also, their are guys with "our" engines doing mid 11's - so that should be our goal


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

*Breathing*



instigator31 said:


> Yeah, GSXR most likely is what he meant...and most likely the BIG ONE


Ahhh..... he did say " on", that makes more sense, I've seen bikes go mid 9's. Pretty awesome. Just love going to the track and mashing that pedal. The CC drives like silk normally but I know she wants to breeeeathe, needs to breathe.


----------



## Grajjie (Sep 30, 2012)

Want to go see how the 3.6 4motion does with launch control


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Grajjie said:


> Want to go see how the 3.6 4motion does with launch control


I'm sure that thing will get out the hole nicely (no ****)

The fwd is hard to launch right if the track isn't prepared well....so im atleast hoping for an upper 90mph trap speed


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

instigator31 said:


> Also, their are guys with "our" engines doing mid 11's - so that should be our goal


but those have big turbos

i wonder what ccaz is going to get
im also just stage2 and as soon as i get my IC installed im going to the track
after that im going to upgrade to a K04 and see the difference. Thats going to be about 315whp and i hope ill beet 13s


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

im looking for a pair of wheels to put up front
enkei rpf1 weigh about 16lb depending on the size which brings me to this question
what size would you guys suggest for the cc 17 or 18? also what width
what about tire size? should it be much wider then the rim itself or thicker?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

17s will be good with a 225 width drag radial should be fine.... but you could possibly still see some wheel spin.... fwd ftl....GL and post up ur results when u go.

I'm hoping to go in the next couple weeks and get some new times


----------



## nstabl (May 7, 2006)

2010 DSG APR Stage 2+, straight pipe, intake. 14.2 @97 in Fomosa near Bakersfield. It was about 65 degrees out.

I got the brake boost down! We are pretty limited because the ECU cuts the fuel after about 5 secs of holding the brake and gas so if you time it right you can launch pretty good with ~3 seconds of brake boosting.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

nstabl said:


> 2010 DSG APR Stage 2+, straight pipe, intake. 14.2 @97 in Fomosa near Bakersfield. It was about 65 degrees out.
> 
> I got the brake boost down! We are pretty limited because the ECU cuts the fuel after about 5 secs of holding the brake and gas so if you time it right you can launch pretty good with ~3 seconds of brake boosting.



Nice that's not a bad time....soo close to 13s :thumbup:


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

damn i spend about an hr trying to figure out break boosting and didnt get it. i want launch control


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> 17s will be good with a 225 width drag radial should be fine.... but you could possibly still see some wheel spin.... fwd ftl....GL and post up ur results when u go.
> 
> I'm hoping to go in the next couple weeks and get some new times


wouldnt getting a wider tire help more with grip?
what about getting one thats wider and taller too?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

ciki said:


> wouldnt getting a wider tire help more with grip?
> what about getting one thats wider and taller too?


U could go 235 but not too wide, it doesn't always mean better....just getting a Dr will greatly improve ur traction over a street tire....and I would go smaller sidewall to increase the gearing


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

2010 CC Sport that is APR'd k04'd with with every APR bolt on besides a cat back.. I dont like the sound of a 4 bager exhaust and the stock cat back is free flowing. Never tracked her but moves very nice.. I guess Im use to it now. I want more :laugh:


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

*Ground control to major Tom*



ciki said:


> damn i spend about an hr trying to figure out break boosting and didnt get it. i want launch control


HPA..1K


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

*fun time*



FULLYLOADEDVR6 said:


> 2010 CC Sport that is APR'd k04'd with with every APR bolt on besides a cat back.. I dont like the sound of a 4 bager exhaust and the stock cat back is free flowing. Never tracked her but moves very nice.. I guess Im use to it now. I want more :laugh:


Track it!! .....see what your mods do ..with numbers.....besides it's fun as hell .


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

FULLYLOADEDVR6 said:


> 2010 CC Sport that is APR'd k04'd with with every APR bolt on besides a cat back.. I dont like the sound of a 4 bager exhaust and the stock cat back is free flowing. Never tracked her but moves very nice.. I guess Im use to it now. I want more :laugh:



TRACK IT TRACK IT!!!....its soo fun to run at the track and see what ur car can really do and compare to others


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

I dont really like to track a fwd car whos drive train is not set up for it.. But I can say my buddys g37x ran a 13.7 and I walk away from him with a


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

batkeeper said:


> HPA..1K


unitronic's launch control is 500


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

*Major discount*



ciki said:


> unitronic's launch control is 500


So..... you're right. I had checked Unitronic before but didn't make the connection that they're a Canadian company therefore they call the CC a Passat or Passat CC . On their website it's listed as simply Passat. I ended up calling and figuring it out. Never would have known if not for your reply. I strongly advised them to clean up their website so US owners could more easily understand what they offer. So.....I'm gassed that I've found that there is a place only 18 miles from me that can do the flash for HALF the cash. Thanks for the timely info. Look out 13 seconds! .......Will comment if and when I do's it.


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

ciki said:


> unitronic's launch control is 500


By the way, what is an aspec top/charge?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

batkeeper said:


> By the way, what is an aspec top/charge?


The turbo outlet pipe and charge pipe come off the IC and the stock ones are pancaked....the aspec ones aren't pancaked....I got both off eBay for $100 shipped a couple months back


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

batkeeper said:


> So..... you're right. I had checked Unitronic before but didn't make the connection that they're a Canadian company therefore they call the CC a Passat or Passat CC . On their website it's listed as simply Passat. I ended up calling and figuring it out. Never would have known if not for your reply. I strongly advised them to clean up their website so US owners could more easily understand what they offer. So.....I'm gassed that I've found that there is a place only 18 miles from me that can do the flash for HALF the cash. Thanks for the timely info. Look out 13 seconds! .......Will comment if and when I do's it.


I remember that when I was investigating them last summer. I just clicked "Passat" and the picture on that page was of a CC. So I felt good about it. I'm just running their stage 1+, but really like it. Very aggressive when I need it to be and settles down nicely for my daily driver.


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> The turbo outlet pipe and charge pipe come off the IC and the stock ones are pancaked....the aspec ones aren't pancaked....I got both off eBay for $100 shipped a couple months back


YAAA


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

*Pipes*



AZ_CC said:


> The turbo outlet pipe and charge pipe come off the IC and the stock ones are pancaked....the aspec ones aren't pancaked....I got both off eBay for $100 shipped a couple months back


What difference have you noticed? How was install?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

batkeeper said:


> What difference have you noticed? How was install?


Install was easy and the turbo spools up quicker and kicks in faster then before, it also got louder as well


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Install was easy and the turbo spools up quicker and kicks in faster then before, it also got louder as well


Hmm.....thanks. Have fun with that exhaust.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

batkeeper said:


> Hmm.....thanks. Have fun with that exhaust.



Thank you sir I plan to :beer:


----------

